# Marshall Fields...oops



## PachelbelsCanon350D (Jan 8, 2006)

What DIDN'T go wrong with this photo? :lmao: I was trying to photograph the famous clocks on Marshall Fields on State St. in Chicago. 

BUT...

1. The camera was a day old. I was still finding new buttons.

2. The white balance was set on Tungsten, and I was in overcast skies.

3. The self-timer was on.

4. The shutter was at 1/30 of a second.

Sooo, when I pressed the shutter to capture the clock (which no doubt would have turned out CRAPPPYYYYYYY anyway), I took the self-timing camera away from my face and was turning it around to look at what was going wrong, when the shutter released and caught Marshall Fields in a totally different way. Thing is, I like it.


----------



## machine (Jan 29, 2006)

lol it looks like your falling


----------



## Jeff Canes (Jan 29, 2006)

I had my camera set to self-timer yesterday too:blushing:


----------



## Polygon (Jan 29, 2006)

This is a cool image. I especially like how the blur increases more and more from the bottom to the top of the image. You should have posted this to the general gallery pretending everything was intended. I bet you'd have gotten good critique ;-).


----------



## PachelbelsCanon350D (Jan 29, 2006)

Polygon said:
			
		

> This is a cool image. I especially like how the blur increases more and more from the bottom to the top of the image. You should have posted this to the general gallery pretending everything was intended. I bet you'd have gotten good critique ;-).



Haha, perhaps!  It kinda looks like a lensbaby shot doesn't it? I noticed that too, that the blur increases as it goes further away. I can't wrap my head around the physics behind that but oh well....maybe I'll sepia-tone it and throw it in a 5x7 frame for a while.


----------



## terri (Jan 30, 2006)

This is what you call a "happy accident" - where the outcome of the "mistake" is probably better than if you'd done everything "right"! 

"Lensbaby" was the first thing I thought of here. And the colors are awesome, you can call it your "study in blue".  Cool stuff!


----------



## Verbal (Jan 30, 2006)

Whoa...I actually really like this!  If you hadn't called it a blooper I would have been impressed


----------

